# official MakeMKV port multimedia/makemkv



## zirias@ (May 6, 2019)

MakeMKV has been on the WantedPorts list for a very long time. I see there's some attempt linked which hasn't seen a commit for 7 years. That one just builds the GUI, which is IMHO the wrong approach, because the GUI can't do anything without the closed source binary.

Starting from my own HOWTO, which I had to update and make it more and more complex, I created my own port. This one doesn't support GUI at all, because I can't get the closed source binary (`makemkvcon`) to work correctly in the "guiserver" mode on FreeBSD, which is needed for the GUI. But console-only usage is still better than nothing ...

Now it might be worthwile to improve that port so it could be adopted in the official ports tree? So, I'm looking for review/input here.

Some issues I already think about are:

libmakemkv.so must be built for Linux, so `makemkvcon` can use it, and depends on libavcodec. I'm not aware of any linux-c6 or linux-c7 port providing this, so my current solution is to build fdk-aac and ffmpeg in the "pre-configure" target and install static libraries in a temporary directory, these are later used to build libmakemkv.so. Do you think this is a good approach? An alternative would be to create separate "linux-fdk-aac" and "linux-ffmpeg" ports that install in /compat/linux, but I don't think _that _is a good idea, as all the files there should come from repackaged centos packages?
In general, the linux-c6 / linux-c7 ports do not provide any headers. Right now, I use the system's headers for `zlib` and `expat` together with the libs in /compat/linux while for OpenSSL, I let the port download the exact source version matching the Linux library and use the headers from the source tree when building. Any thoughts on this?
The port's `PREFIX` is `${LOCALBASE}`, but it still installs binaries and libs in /opt/makemkv. This allows to clearly separate the makemkv libs and also to provide some fake sysfs entries below /opt/makemkv needed for `makemkvcon` to find the drive (created by a bundled script). Is this a viable approach?
`makemkvcon` always segfaults after doing its work. Should we provide  a wrapper that disables core dumping here?
Please share any thoughts and improvements on the port, thank you!









						Zirias/zfbsd-ports
					

Zirias' FreeBSD ports tree. Contribute to Zirias/zfbsd-ports development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## zirias@ (May 13, 2019)

Anyone tried it? Did it work for you? Any comment on the "unusual" building process, do you think this might be acceptable for FreeBSD ports?

BTW, for getting the GUI to work as well, I asked on the MakeMKV forums for help with no luck so far. Looks like noone over there is interested in having their software work on FreeBSD


----------



## zirias@ (May 22, 2019)

There are some minor updates to the port, it now also includes a (very incomplete) manpage for `makemkvcon`.

Without any suggestions what to improve so far, I decided to submit this current state, so we will see what ports committers think of it  Of course I'm still open to feedback here.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 10, 2019)

Port has been updated to new upstream version 1.14.4 -- still waiting for feedback on inclusion in the official ports tree.


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 23, 2019)

Recent changes in Mk/Uses/linux.mk broke the build. An updated version is available in my repository as well as in the PR trying to get this in the tree (but so far, only concerns were raised about the unusual build, that I don't see a way to address, so it might never end up in the tree unless there's a native FreeBSD version some day...).

I didn't update the port revision as it isn't official anyways.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 22, 2019)

New upstream version 1.14.5 is in my repo.

Also fixed the build with linux-c6 after receiving a report of build failure.


----------



## joplass (Oct 20, 2019)

It seems there is no GUI, I could be wrong on that, if so where are the commands for cli?  I haven't used MakeMKV without GUI.


----------



## frzburn (Dec 28, 2019)

joplass said:


> It seems there is no GUI, I could be wrong on that, if so where are the commands for cli?  I haven't used MakeMKV without GUI.








						MakeMKV - Information for developers
					

MakeMKV - software to convert blu-ray and dvd to mkv



					www.makemkv.com


----------



## lmm (Feb 4, 2020)

Is there an easy way to install the not-yet-official port? I'm eager to try your makemkv port but not familiar with poudriere; from the documentation it seems pretty complicated.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2020)

Just download the port and put everything in a directory. You don't _need_ poudriere to build a port (new or old). See ports(7).


----------



## joplass (Feb 4, 2020)

I had the same question because I am highly interested in that program.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 26, 2020)

UPDATE: makemkv 1.15.0 is now available in my Git repository, and also in the FreeBSD PR

Unfortunately, I expect the port to be finally rejected now. The reason is I now have to build a whole temporary GNU toolchain, just to get a newer libstdc++.so.6 I can bundle in the package, because the version installed by the linux-c7 ports is now too old for makemkv  Of course, this makes the port huge, slow to build, and fragile. Unless makemkv provides FreeBSD binaries or the Linuxulator ports move to something newer, this is the only way to have makemkv working on FreeBSD.



lmm said:


> Is there an easy way to install the not-yet-official port?


Also joplass -- Assuming you have a recent ports tree on your system in the standard location, all you have to do is get the port (e.g. by git cloning my repository at https://github.com/Zirias/zfbsd-ports or by just downloading the files of the port individually to the same directory) and then type `make install clean` in this directory.

I recommend installing these packages beforehand to avoid building all of them as dependencies:

linux_base-c7
linux-c7-openssl
linux-c7-expat
gcc9
pkgconfig
perl5
nasm
expat
gawk
gsed
patchelf

In order to use makemkv, you need a linux-compatible sg device that's disabled in the GENERIC kernel configuration, so you have to compile your own kernel. This is pretty simple as well. I called my kernel "DESKTOP" and as I'm on amd64, added the following config file as /usr/src/sys/amd64/conf/DESKTOP: 
	
	



```
include GENERIC
ident DESKTOP

device          sg
```
Then just follow the instructions in the handbook


----------



## msplsh (Mar 26, 2020)

Would making a linux-c8 port be less work?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 26, 2020)

Well, I worked a good 2 days to get this update running with a temporary GNU toolchain -- porting linux-c8 (that's a LOT of ports) would probably take much longer  But it's sure the way forward to stay compatible with more recent Linux software...


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 5, 2020)

I really didn't expect this, but ... here it is: https://www.freshports.org/multimedia/makemkv/


----------



## zirias@ (May 14, 2020)

And more good news: Finally we have a package, thanks to Mike Chen allowing me to distribute a binary slightly patched for FreeBSD  Users of the "latest" pkg repository should be able to install it.
There's still no GUI and still the need for building a kernel with "device sg" (this won't change unless there's a native FreeBSD version), but this should be much easier/faster than compiling the port locally


----------



## joplass (May 17, 2020)

I got this return.  Is there something I shall do prior?


```
root@luna:~ # cd /usr/ports/multimedia/makemkv/ && make install clean
/usr/ports/multimedia/makemkv/: No such file or directory.
```


----------



## zirias@ (May 17, 2020)

Update your ports tree? Or, if you use packages, just do `pkg install makemkv`.
But remember, you still need a kernel with "device sg" for it to work.


----------



## joplass (May 17, 2020)

Does that mean I need to configure a kernel?  Thanks


----------



## zirias@ (May 17, 2020)

Yes, it means just that. FreeBSD has support for Linux-style "sg" devices, but they aren't in the GENERIC kernel configuration.

For the general procedure, refer to https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/kernelconfig-building.html

To include "sg", all you need is a config file like this:

```
include GENERIC
ident MYKERNEL

device sg
```
Use whatever you like instead of MYKERNEL and call the file the same (I personally use DESKTOP for my kernel config including sg).


----------



## joplass (May 18, 2020)

Thank you...looks straight forward.


----------



## zirias@ (May 18, 2020)

It _should_ be simple indeed, you just need to have the source matching your running system installed, and make sure to read the linked chaptes of the handbook 

I forgot to mention, if you're using packages, the package is not yet in the quarterly repo, so you have to use "latest". If you're compiling yourself, your ports tree should follow "head".
In the long run, using makemkv with "quarterly" will probably be a bit troublesome as "outdated" versions stop working pretty soon.


----------



## twschulz (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi,

Sorry to wake up an older thread, but I was trying this out. I rebuilt my kernel and ran the `update-makemkv-drives` with my blu-ray attached (it's an ASUS USB blu-ray drive).

My camcontrol lists it as:
`...
<ASUS SBW-06D2X-U D501>            at scbus6 target 0 lun 0 (pass3,cd0,sg0)
...`
The script seemed to find this:
`ls -al /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/drivers/sr
total 2
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel   3 Jul 18 10:26 ./
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel   3 Jul 18 10:26 ../
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  21 Jul 18 10:26 6:0:0:0@ -> ../../devices/6:0:0:0`
It never seems to work correctly for me. I put a blu-ray into the drive and then try to run `makemkvcon`, it can't seem to find anything:
`makemkvcon info disc:0  
MakeMKV v1.15.1 linux(x64-release) started
The program can't find any usable optical drives.
Failed to open disc
Total 0 titles
zsh: segmentation fault  makemkvcon info disc:0`
Is there something that I am missing? Must this be run as root or is it OK to run it as a regular user?


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 18, 2020)

twschulz said:


> Is there something that I am missing? Must this be run as root or is it OK to run it as a regular user?


It's all looking correct. The segmentation fault can be ignored, it always happens on exit. Whether you need to run it as root _should_ only depend on the permissions of your sg device, e.g. /dev/sg0.

Did you try running as root?
Did you check this drive works with makemkv running on linux (e.g. using a live USB stick?)


----------



## twschulz (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for getting back to me, Zirias!

Yes, I tried to run it as root, I get the same result.

I haven't tried the drive on Linux yet, but I'll give it a shot. I have run this previously on MacOS with MakeMKV and it worked fine. It also just attached just fine on FreeBSD, so I thought it might just work.  

I was wondering simply if maybe it's not disc 0? There seems to be a lot of numbers involved, so I was just wondering if maybe I should try a different argument (e.g. dev?)


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 18, 2020)

twschulz said:


> I was wondering simply if maybe it's not disc 0?


Looking at your output above, although there are several devices, only one of them is an optical drive (and the script therefore only links one). According to the makemkvcon documentation, disc:0 will just use the first optical drive found, so this should be correct.


twschulz said:


> I haven't tried the drive on Linux yet, but I'll give it a shot. I have run this previously on MacOS with MakeMKV and it worked fine.


Ok, this is already strange. But as this port uses the Linux version of MakeMKV with FreeBSD's Linux emulation, it still might be worth to check whether that same software works correctly on a "real" Linux...
Of course, I can't be entirely sure whether the "fake sysfs" created by my script is 100% correct in every case. You could try to check against what you find in /sys/bus/scsi/drivers/sr on Linux...


----------



## twschulz (Jul 18, 2020)

I managed to connect the blu-ray to a Linux laptop and MakeMKV found it and appeared to work just fine. I'll check /sys on Linux in a bit.

I guess I'm just wondering if the `makemkvcon` actually looks for the device "nodes" in /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/? It seems like it might not be looking in the correct place?


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 18, 2020)

Nope. The package contains a binary patched `makemkvcon`, with /sys/bus/scsi replaced by /etc/makemkv/, see here (I had to ask the copyright holder for permission to redistribute this patched binary via FreeBSD packages repos...). The sysfs part is only used to discover devices, it will always use /dev/sg0, /dev/sg1 etc to actually communicate with the drive.

This whole magic works fine for me, and I have of course a few success notes by other people -- but I can't be sure there isn't something different on your machine causing my script to create a "sysfs-tree" that's not expected this way by `makemkvcon`. Unfortunately, I can't have a look in the source code


----------



## twschulz (Jul 18, 2020)

Ah, yes, that's the trick! Yes, the fact that source code is not available makes it difficult ;-)

Anyway, I looked at the /sys tree on the Linux machine and looked at the thing on mine and it seems to be the same. I'm not sure what is going on. I'll have to take a look a bit later.

Thank you for the help. If I figure out what is going on, I'll update the thread.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 18, 2020)

If you figure out what's wrong, A PR (bugzilla) would be highly appreciated


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 24, 2020)

With the release of 1.15.2, 1.15.1 refuses to work (at least for me). I'm already updating the port, but as I have some trouble with my testbuilder (used to check correct builds on all supported versions and architectures) right now, it might take a few days until the new version is available.


----------



## StuartMalloy (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm having the same problem as *twschulz. *

Everything on the system is up to date.  My BD drive is known to work under Linux, and works fine on FreeBSD with VLC.


```
bagel/root-15051# pkg version -n makemkv
makemkv-1.15.2                     ?

bagel/root-15052# sh -x /usr/local/sbin/update-makemkv-drives
+ trap 'rm -fr $TMPFIFODIR' EXIT
+ mktemp -d
+ TMPFIFODIR=/tmp/tmp.UrzS6Wht
+ mkfifo /tmp/tmp.UrzS6Wht/campipe
+ SGDEVS=''
+ rm -fr /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/devices
+ rm -fr /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/drivers
+ camcontrol devlist
+ grep -E '[(,]cd[0-9]+[,)]'
+ read line
+ echo '<HL-DT-ST' BD-RE WH16NS40 '1.04>' at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 '(cd0,sg0,pass1)'
+ grep -Eo 'scbus[0-9]+'
+ sed -e s:scbus::
+ SCBUS=1
+ echo '<HL-DT-ST' BD-RE WH16NS40 '1.04>' at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 '(cd0,sg0,pass1)'
+ grep -Eo 'target [0-9]+'
+ sed -e 's:target ::'
+ TARGET=0
+ echo '<HL-DT-ST' BD-RE WH16NS40 '1.04>' at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 '(cd0,sg0,pass1)'
+ grep -Eo 'lun [0-9]+'
+ sed -e 's:lun ::'
+ LUN=0
+ echo '<HL-DT-ST' BD-RE WH16NS40 '1.04>' at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 '(cd0,sg0,pass1)'
+ grep -Eo '(.*)'
+ grep -Eo 'sg[0-9]+'
+ SGDEV=sg0
+ [ -n 1 -a -n 0 -a -n 0 ]
+ [ -z sg0 ]
+ SGDEVS=' /dev/sg0'
+ LOC=1:0:0:0
+ mkdir -p /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/devices/1:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg0
+ mkdir -p /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/drivers/sr
+ ln -s ../../devices/1:0:0:0 /compat/linux/etc/makemkv/drivers/sr/1:0:0:0
+ echo 5
+ read line
+ [ -z ' /dev/sg0' ]
+ echo devices linked: /dev/sg0.
devices linked: /dev/sg0.
+ echo 'When your configuration changes, re-run this script (update-makemkv-drives).'
When your configuration changes, re-run this script (update-makemkv-drives).
+ rm -fr /tmp/tmp.UrzS6Wht

bagel/root-15053# makemkvcon --debug info disc:0
MakeMKV v1.15.2 linux(x64-release) started
Debug logging enabled, log will be saved as file:///root/MakeMKV_log.txt
DEBUG: Code 2 at AFr;N=c'Vq_*FY"FPD1 748':121261428
DEBUG: Code 2551185736 at ]Loc]gZel^[tu~>H:121263406
DEBUG: Code 0 at ]Loc]gZel^[tu~>H:29395356
DEBUG: Code 0 at .v}(>HM5#}/{Xeg:121262555
DEBUG: Code 0 at 7X1mAB=O_p?W?AYS:121275596
The program can't find any usable optical drives.
DEBUG: Code 0 at M@0"J\VE,$Wf#w\syMbTI:121264786
DEBUG: Code 233 at sgki5HEq7AZWSJ2uR8hCc8Mj:0
Failed to open disc
Total 0 titles
zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  makemkvcon --debug info disc:0

bagel/root-15054#
```

If there's any additional info I can provide, or anything else I can try, please let me know.  Any help is appreciated.

Either way, thanks much for your work on this* Zirias*!


----------



## StuartMalloy (Aug 9, 2020)

Trying again to debug this a bit, I noticed that there's still a reference to /sys/bus/scsi/ in the binary I've got, specifically:


```
bagel/home/stu-108540: strings =makemkvcon|grep /sys/bus/scsi
/sys/bus/scsi/drivers/sr
```

In tracing makemkvcon, it doesn't look like it actually tries to open that directory; but nonetheless, I binary edited the path to /etc/makemkv/, matching the other instance:


```
bagel/home/stu-108543: cmp -x ./makemkvcon /usr/local/bin/makemkvcon
0000bf88 65 73
0000bf89 74 79
0000bf8a 63 73
0000bf8c 6d 62
0000bf8d 61 75
0000bf8e 6b 73
0000bf8f 65 2f
0000bf90 6d 73
0000bf91 6b 63
0000bf92 76 73
0000bf93 2f 69
```

But of course this didn't help:


```
bagel/root-15394# ~stu/makemkvcon info disc:0
MakeMKV v1.15.2 linux(x64-release) started
Profile parsing error: default profile missing, using builtin default
The program can't find any usable optical drives.
Failed to open disc
Total 0 titles
zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)
```

Still hoping someone can help me track this one down...

Thanks.


----------



## twschulz (Sep 5, 2020)

I just thought I would give an update since I finally got a chance to take a little closer look at this. I tried this on a 12.1 laptop with the same blu-ray drive and it worked! I got curious, but then I remembered that  I originally was trying this on a -CURRENT box. 

I haven't had a chance to try it on -CURRENT again. But since that is beyond the scope of the forums here, I'll just say it works for now.

I'll still file something in bugzilla if things are still going wrong in -CURRENT as someday 13.0 /will/ be in scope.

I'm sorry for the confusion and thank you for doing the heavy lifting to get the port in the tree. Looking forward to spending some time with it.


----------



## StuartMalloy (Oct 1, 2020)

Hm, still not working for me on 12.1, failure mode still as described.

I'm giving up on debugging it for now; instead, I've been using VLC to auth to the drive, dd to make raw image backups, and HandBrake to transcode to H264 mp4.

Still, I very much appreciate the work *Zirias* put in and glad it's working for some folks.  Thanks!


----------



## twschulz (Oct 2, 2020)

Just FYI, there was a bug in -CURRENT and -STABLE that made this not work. I reported it (PR 249395) and it was just fixed so that it doesn't make its way into 12.2.

Hope this helps. Things worked after this fix for me at least.


----------



## olli@ (Oct 2, 2020)

twschulz said:


> Just FYI, there was a bug in -CURRENT and -STABLE that made this not work. I reported it (PR 249395) and it was just fixed so that it doesn't make its way into 12.2.


Great, thank you very much!
I noticed that the fix was also MFS’ed to the 12.2 branch yesterday.


----------



## astyle (May 5, 2021)

multimedia/mkvtoolnix should work for this...


----------



## zirias@ (May 5, 2021)

Not sure what you mean by "this", but you're refering to a completely different software. The ability to somehow output an .mkv file is more or less the only similarity.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 2, 2022)

Tested MakeMKV 1.16.7 on FreeBSD today. Segfaults.  Reported the problem already for 1.16.5 here: https://forum.makemkv.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=26392

So, the latest version working on FreeBSD is still *1.16.4* 

Although I understand the reasons to keep the core tool closed-source, the drawbacks are obvious once again:

Can't do anything about the segfault myself
Can't help porting the code to run natively on FreeBSD either (and although upstream signaled interest, it seems they don't really have time for it)
Ok, to add at least something slightly useful to this post: An old version of MakeMKV still runs fine with an up-to-date "beta key". To easily update your key, the package includes an example script /usr/local/share/examples/makemkv/update-makemkv-key.sh.


----------



## twschulz (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks for providing an update around this. I was wondering why 1.16.4 hadn't been updated. I'll also add that if you bought a license key (like I did back in 2012), this also works with older versions. It would be interesting to have an updated version eventually. If there was an attempt to do a native port, I could potentially help with that (caveat that I'm extremely overbooked on other things), but I use this software often on FreeBSD and would like to continue to do so.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 8, 2022)

twschulz said:


> If there was an attempt to do a native port, I could potentially help with that


Oh, I'd be quite happy to do that as well. Apart from the current "segfault problem" with newer versions, it would probably be the only way to make the GUI work on FreeBSD. It would also remove the dependency on Linux-compatible `sg` devices (requiring a custom kernel configuration), because you could use native pass(4) instead…

Problem is, this would require access to the `makemkvcon` source. So far, I didn't get the impression Mike was willing to hand it out (under an NDA of course). And again, I understand that reluctance. This binary contains the "tricks" to decrypt the disks. The industry would be pretty interested I guess .


----------



## twschulz (Jun 8, 2022)

Yes, I think Mike is kind of stuck in that situation. For what it's worth, you can make the sg(4) device into a module. I did a brain dead version, it loads fine and works with makemkvcon, but it will not unload. I have a feeling that the only thing preventing it from being a module is that no one has had time/interest to make it one. It's on my TODO list to fix unloading and submit a differential on it, but I never get the time.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 30, 2022)

I *still* have the same problem with the new MakeMKV 1.17.0 .

If anyone has any idea how to debug (mind you: closed source executable using Linux ABI) and wants to help, I do keep the port updated in my WIP branch.


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 7, 2022)

Amazingly, there's progress!

multimedia/makemkv 1.17.0 is now working fine, at least on 13.1-RELEASE/amd64.

The culprit wasn't the closed-source binary, but missing `-DFORCE_OPENSSL_NO_EC` which is somehow necessary to make this work with the OpenSSL from linux-c7 userland 

Still the problem persists, no sane way to debug these things with both closed-source and foreign ABI....

I will do a good set of test builds, if all is fine finally submit this update!


----------



## astyle (Jul 7, 2022)

Zirias said:


> The culprit wasn't the closed-source binary, but missing `-DFORCE_OPENSSL_NO_EC` which is somehow necessary to make this work with the OpenSSL from linux-c7 userland


Re-read the whole thread, and I still don't get why the `linux-c7` version of OpenSSL is needed... is it license-related or ABI-related? Technically, I'd think that native OpenSSL would work better...


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 7, 2022)

astyle, `makemkvcon` is a closed-source binary, only available for Linux. MakeMKV requires building some open-source libs that are _used_ by this binary. A Linux binary can't link to a FreeBSD lib.


----------



## astyle (Jul 7, 2022)

Yeah, mixing can be an awkward proposition... My hat's off to your stubbornness and problem-solving skills!


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 8, 2022)

Landed. 

Now I discovered there were `makemkvcon` binaries added in `mankemkv-bin`, for aarch64 and arm EABI5. I'll try to extend the port to support them as well!

Does anyone on here have some arm machines with BD/DVD drive attached and would volunteer to test? If so, please let me know!

edit: I had a look at the linux-c7 ports, it seems they don't support 32bit arm. Is this correct? Well, I can still try to enable MakeMKV for aarch64


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 8, 2022)

Ok, I'm running into a dead end and looking for help!

In my local ports tree, there's now a commit _multimedia/makemkv: Add support for aarch64_ I would like to test. It probably still fails for one or the other reason, but it fails _very_ early on my amd64 testbuilder using emulators/qemu-user-static. The build uses the compiler from devel/linux-c7-devtools, which is a Linux binary. My assumption is, running it through `qemu-aarch64-static` (which is a FreeBSD binary), all the "Linuxulator magic" (remapping syscalls, overlaying /compat/linux) can't work. So, the only chance to test would be to build natively on some aarch64 machine.

If anyone on here could help with that, please let me know!


----------



## astyle (Jul 8, 2022)

This might help:


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 8, 2022)

astyle the problem is that it's impossible to use these Linux devtools for building in a jail on amd64, using qemu-user-static.

But thankfully, someone on #freebsd-ports (libera) tested the build on a real aarch64 machine. After fixing a few issues, it worked. And it already landed: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=b6dbfbcad02d129721037a005420e0bef8df2885

I still can't test whether it actually *works*.

So, if anyone has some aarch64 machine with a BD/DVD drive attached, please test and let me know, thanks a lot!


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 25, 2022)

MakeMKV 1.17.1 is now available in my ports tree. 

I'm giving it a bit of time before submitting it, because I really want to finally _improve_ the port. One aspect is getting rid of really dirty hacks for build-dependencies by adding some linux-c7 ports that would provide them: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D35904 (you can find the corresponding commits in my "local" branch on github as well). Let's see whether these will be accepted 

edit: After a bit more fiddling, I have the port Makefile now down to 133 lines. Still a monster, but that's probably as low as you can go to still keep it readable. And it requires these new linux-c7-*-devel ports, which I hope will be accepted. Otherwise, I'll have to re-add these dirty hacks...


----------



## zirias@ (Aug 7, 2022)

zirias@ said:


> I'm giving it a bit of time before submitting it,


I decided to commit it now. All improvements are done except for the few that would only be possible with the new linux-c7-*-devel ports.

I hope I can add them later, also helping the stability of the build!


----------

